# BSOD - kernel auto boost invalid lock release



## SomePersonYeah

Just built this PC about 10 days ago. All of the minor issues that I was able to fix until I came across this issue. Pretty much my machine woke up from sleep mode and I saw this BSOD with this error. Looking online didn't really give an explanation about the issue.

· OS - Windows 8.1
· 64 bit
· What was original installed OS on system? This one
· OEM disk that I installed myself
· 10 days old
· 10 days old

· Intel i7-4330k
· EVGA 770 FTW
· Gigabyte GA-Z97X-UD5H
· EVGA NEX750B
-8 GB Ram - Cosair Vengance 

Desktop machine

Attachments are below. Unfortunately, I wasn't able to get a perfmon /report as it kept giving me the denied message despite being an administrator AND using an administrator account also failed.


----------



## SomePersonYeah

Today is not my day...here are the attachments again:


----------



## Patrick

Hi,

The attached DMP file is of the *KERNEL_AUTO_BOOST_INVALID_LOCK_RELEASE (162)* bug check.


_A lock tracked by AutoBoost was released by a thread that did not own the lock._



*-----------------------------------*


*1. *Remove and replace Norton with Windows 8's built-in Windows Defender for temporary troubleshooting purposes as it's very likely causing conflicts:

 *Norton removal - *https://support.norton.com/sp/en/us/home/current/solutions/kb20080710133834EN_EndUserProfile_en_us;jsessionid=841A6D40BA6872C47697C6C6B19C8E11.4?entsrc=redirect_pubweb&pvid=f-home

*Windows Defender (how to turn on after removal) - *Windows Defender - Turn On or Off in Windows 8 


*2. *Disable/uninstall the nVidia Kernel Streaming Service ASAP via *Services.msc*.


*3. *Ensure you have the latest video card drivers. If you are already on the latest video card drivers, uninstall and install a version or a few versions behind the latest to ensure it's not a latest driver only issue. If you have already experimented with the latest video card driver and many previous versions, please give the beta driver for your card a try.


Regards,


Patrick


----------



## SomePersonYeah

Patrick said:


> Hi,
> 
> The attached DMP file is of the *KERNEL_AUTO_BOOST_INVALID_LOCK_RELEASE (162)* bug check.
> 
> 
> _A lock tracked by AutoBoost was released by a thread that did not own the lock._
> 
> 
> 
> *-----------------------------------*
> 
> 
> *1. *Remove and replace Norton with Windows 8's built-in Windows Defender for temporary troubleshooting purposes as it's very likely causing conflicts:
> 
> *Norton removal - *https://support.norton.com/sp/en/us/home/current/solutions/kb20080710133834EN_EndUserProfile_en_us;jsessionid=841A6D40BA6872C47697C6C6B19C8E11.4?entsrc=redirect_pubweb&pvid=f-home
> 
> *Windows Defender (how to turn on after removal) - *Windows Defender - Turn On or Off in Windows 8
> 
> 
> *2. *Disable/uninstall the nVidia Kernel Streaming Service ASAP via *Services.msc*.
> 
> 
> *3. *Ensure you have the latest video card drivers. If you are already on the latest video card drivers, uninstall and install a version or a few versions behind the latest to ensure it's not a latest driver only issue. If you have already experimented with the latest video card driver and many previous versions, please give the beta driver for your card a try.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> Patrick


For the sake of the fact that I am not a fan of windows defender, are you saying that I am no longer allowed to use Norton because of crashes like these?

Disabled that kernal via Nvida Streaming Service at services.msc (stoping and disabling it).

I was using the latest driver for that machine already.

Thank you for the reply


----------



## Patrick

> Windows 8's built-in Windows Defender for _*temporary troubleshooting purposes*_


AKA only temporary and you can find an alternative that works for you if you don't crash for several days after the removal/replacement of Norton. FWIW, I wouldn't be caught dead with Norton on my home systems.

Regards,

Patrick


----------

